# Bumblebee now classified as endangered



## rwmccor (Feb 29, 2012)

JConnolly look here 
Forum: Alternative Pollinators


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Apparently they haven't been looking in my yard. Plant about 300 marigold seeds and see what they attract. 
That picture in the link is exactly what I see every day all summer long working the marigolds for pollen.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> Apparently they haven't been looking in my yard. Plant about 300 marigold seeds and see what they attract.
> That picture in the link is exactly what I see every day all summer long working the marigolds for pollen.


Probably not exactly. You bumble bees are most likely not the rusty patch bumblebee.


----------

